
Jeff Bezos: To Save Planet, ‘Move All Heavy Industry into Space’ - ricc
https://timesofsandiego.com/tech/2019/11/23/jeff-bezos-in-san-diego-to-save-planet-move-all-heavy-industry-into-space/
======
Bostonian
"Shut down factories on Earth" is not a winning political slogan, especially
with blue collar workers and their families. If activists dismiss incremental
changes to deal with global warming, they will likely get no changes.

------
fwsgonzo
He's probably making a space company.

------
Fjolsvith
Would space qualify as a tax haven?

